# Coin Snake



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Hi All!

Am I right if I say that the snake on the picture that the cat cornerd today is a Coin Snake?

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Not very clear, but I would say it looks like it, the tail of the Blunt Nose is not as long and thin, it goes from thick to nearly nothing. 

Coins are attracted to small birds and lizards etc. they have a mild venom to stun their prey, which isn't fatal, one of my dogs was bitten on the leg by one and limped for a couple of hours. I didn't realise he had been bitten until next day when I found said snake in my car and checked pooch's foot, found the marks and put 2 & 2 together ....

The snake had still managed to kill the small nest of birds I was carrying around under my car though.

Well done Zoe.!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its definitely a coin snake. I had one in my hands a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a really handy slim book left by the previous owner, Snakes of Cyprus, it is also in German so could be a German publication, it is written by Snake George, Von Hans-Jorg Wiedl, identifies snakes and their habitat etc.

''This publication is a project of the Bicommunial Development Programme, funded by USAID and UNDP through UNOPS.''


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Definitely a Coin, if it had been a BNV the poor cat probably wouldn't still be here...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I have a really handy slim book left by the previous owner, Snakes of Cyprus, it is also in German so could be a German publication, it is written by Snake George, Von Hans-Jorg Wiedl, identifies snakes and their habitat etc.
> 
> ''This publication is a project of the Bicommunial Development Programme, funded by USAID and UNDP through UNOPS.''


We went to Snake Georges reptile farm many years ago before he was kicked out of the place when his lease ran out. He did so much to educate people about the snakes of Cyprus, in fact he found a snake that it had been thought was extinct in Cyprus. The monastery at Tala were going to let him open a new place on their land but some stupid ignorant people in Tala objected.
In the end after trying for ages to find a new place he gave up in disgust and I believe he returned to Germany. Cyprus is poorer as a result IMO.


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Snake George*

I read in the Paphos Post that Snake George has been offered land at Inia and hopes to get backing from the EU to open an new park. Evidentally, he is back in Paphos and you can still contact him to remove unwanted snakes. His number is 9998785


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats great news


----------

